# Wo in Freiburg übernachten? Danke



## Steppenwolf-RM (10. Mai 2009)

Servus,

da ich nun seit einem Jahr in Wiesbaden wohne, kann ich nach meinen Bikeparkbesuchen in Todtnau nicht einfach wieder nach Hause fahren. 330km sind mir da zuviel  Bin dann ja auch platt!

Jetzt wollte ich  mal fragen, wo man denn in Freiburg gut und günstig unterkommen kann. Da meine Freundin dann auch dabei ist, wäre Etagen WC und Dusche ehr nix   Was ich sagen will ist, es muss nicht 30 Euro kosten. Darf ruhig was mehr sein.

Wenn das ganze dann auch noch so liegen würde, dass man Abends in Freiburg noch weg gehen kann, wäre das Klasse. 

Da ich nicht weiß was man in Freiburg zahlen muss, bin ich mal gespannt was Ihr so auf Lager habt.

Danke schonmal in Voraus.


Gruß

Mike


----------



## horstj (11. Mai 2009)

www.freiburg.de . Das Verzeichnis ist ziemlich vollständig dort. DB Hotel oberstes Stockwerk, Jugendherberge wären noch Gut&Günstig Tips. Nicht erschrecken, Freiburg ist lebenserhaltungstechnisch eine der teuersten Städte in D-Landen. Dafür schön. Wir schicken unsere Gäste beim ersten Besuch in den Alnatura Supermarkt in der Innenstadt zum Einkaufen. Dann bringen Sie beim nächsten Besuch ungebeten viele Leckereien aus Ihrer Heimat mit.
In Freiburg ist alles so nah beieinander, dass man abends nach hause Krabbeln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (11. Mai 2009)

Danke. ich hab nat. gestern auch schon was gesucht. Aber günstig in Freiburg übernachten ist sehr schwer. 
Dachte es hätte wer einen "Geheimtipp". Aber das scheint nicht so 

Trotzdem Danke

Gruß


----------



## horstj (11. Mai 2009)

Also Tips, naja Tips, Tips eben:
m.E. Preis/Leistungs mässig sehr gut im Moment ist das (Design-) Stadthotel. Ordentliche Bar, gute Lage, schöne Zimmer, o.k. Service.
IC Hotel oberstes Stockwerk. Service vorhanden, Zimmer mit Dach und Dusche. Sensationelle Aussicht. Kagan Bar im Tower nebenan.

Mein Preistipp ist:
Zelt auf dem Campingplatz Waldsee von Fam. Busse. Und für das gesparte Geld abends noch in Busses Saunagarten und brauchbares Essen in Busses Waldschänke. Vlt. kriegt man da ein Kombiticket. Bin weder verwandt noch verschwägert.


----------



## Hoschy (12. Mai 2009)

..._DB Hotel oberstes Stockwerk_...

Genau da hab ich das erste mal mit Partnerin in Freiburg für ein WE übernachtet. Angemessenes Frühstück, Megaaussicht über Freiburg, völlig still da oben.

Und weil Freiburg eine wunderschöne Stadt ist, haben wir uns daraufhin ne Woche Urlaub geleistet. Bissl teurer, aber das beste und reichhaltigste (Bio)Frühstück ever:

http://www.stadthotel-freiburg.de/index.php?id=3

Günstig und gut habe ich dann für WE-Tripps hier übernachtet:

http://www.adler-buchenbach.de/

Gruß Hoschy


----------



## kopfnikka67 (12. Mai 2009)

Würde mich in der Juhe einquartieren 
Ruckzuck Innenstadt, direkt am Ende der Borderlinie, günstig.

Uwe


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (12. Mai 2009)

Na dann gab es ja doch noch ein paar Tips.

Euch erstmal Danke.
Jetzt muss ich mal prüfen 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## agro (20. Mai 2009)

servus, 

falls die geschichte noch aktuell ist, wir testen jetzt mal das hotel helene.

gruß


----------

